# WVirgina American Kenpo Seminar........



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Note:
Due to the "Easter" Weekend on the 10th and 11th of April, we have moved the Seminar ahead 2 weeks to the 24th of April.....* (sorry for any inconvenience)



			
				Originally Posted by Seig said:
			
		

> *Who:* *Professor Dennis Conatser* *P*
> 
> *What:*   Beginners: Kenpo History/Kenpo Tools/Basics & Phonetics of Motion/ 3 Divisions of the Art/Sentences of
> Motion & Applications
> ...



 :asian:


----------



## Blindside (Mar 11, 2004)

Weird how these things work out.

I saw you in Seattle over Thanksgiving, I'll guess I'll see you in WV when I'm down there for some training.

I'm looking forward to it.

Lamont


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 12, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Weird how these things work out.
> I saw you in Seattle over Thanksgiving, I'll guess I'll see you in WV when I'm down there for some training.
> I'm looking forward to it.    Lamont



Ditto!!!


 :uhyeah:


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 12, 2004)

I wish I could go....No money though.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 12, 2004)

Man, why can't you guys ever have these seminars in Florida?...LOL


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Man, why can't you guys ever have these seminars in Florida?...LOL


Because I don't live in Florida anymore.


----------

